# How do u get rid of stubbed leg fat



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

My partner trains in combat twice a week and now does full body bb. She is very lean on her top section and and follows and good diet and drinks. Lots of water but can not seem to shift her lower body fat. Plse can u advice


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a matter of time keep going and it will shift eventually.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

diet,diet,diet its hard but only way.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

graham58 said:


> diet,diet,diet its hard but only way.


This, consistency is key.

The Simpsons is on the TV!


----------



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

This is exactly the same as me! It doesn't help that I have a fair amount of stretch marks over my thighs/ass. So basically does it mean that its probably the last place to loose fat from?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

TheNewGirl said:


> This is exactly the same as me! It doesn't help that I have a fair amount of stretch marks over my thighs/ass. So basically does it mean that its probably the last place to loose fat from?


Based on stretch marks? No


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Female fat distribution unfortunately in this case is usually around the hip/bum/thigh area and will usually be the last to disappear.


----------

